

Show HN: Waterbomber - a free mini-game for iOS developed for BlazeJam in a week - lookingwest
http://waterbomber.co

======
lookingwest
I'm excited to announce the release of my new app called Waterbomber
<http://waterbomber.co> for the iPhone and iPad. Try to put out a wildfire
from the air through ten addicting levels.

This game was designed for BlazeJam 2012 <http://www.blazejam.com> in an
effort to raise money for the recovery efforts following the Waldo Canyon fire
near Colorado Springs, Colorado. The game was conceived and written by
independent developers from Denver and Colorado Springs in 48 hours and then
refined over the following week.

Available on the App Store for Free:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/waterbomber/id545815335?ls=1&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/waterbomber/id545815335?ls=1&mt=8)

